# Training question



## Flatlander (Jun 25, 2004)

Here's my training question:

Does the progression of the Modern Arnis student go something like this?

Striking and blocking,

Passing and locking,

Forms and counters,

Counters to counters,

Tapi Tapi.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Flatlander,

Great question!  Here is my take on it:

Striking -> blocking -> counter-> counter-for-counter (tapi-tapi is counter for counter also).
force against force-> passing the force -> using the force :jedi1:  (sorry, couldn't resist)  I mean redirecting the force to counter, lock,and throw.

Static drills/forms/isolations -> understanding of applications->execution of applications -> dynamic implimentation and threading  of applications ("making the connection") -> innovation -> being able to teach a student up to that level.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 25, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> using the force :jedi1: (sorry, couldn't resist) I mean redirecting the force to counter, lock,and throw.
> 
> dynamic implimentation and threading of applications ("making the connection") -> innovation -> being able to teach a student up to that level.
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch for the extremely speedy reply.  What I've highlighted up there seem to me to be the difficult bits.  

My thought is that in order to really "get" those parts, particularly the dynamic parts, would require a great deal of live 'doing'.  

So my follow up question is this.  At this point then, would it be inappropriate for me to find other people, other than my instructor to 'play' with?  I want to gain the live experience, but don't think that the 'formal' hour per week is progressing me as fast as my lack of patience allows me to be comfortable with.  I've got plenty of initiative, just not enough money to facilitate that right now.  What do you think?  Would I maybe better off dealing with someone skilled, as opposed to just monkeying around with my buds in the back yard?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 25, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> So my follow up question is this.  At this point then, would it be inappropriate for me to find other people, other than my instructor to 'play' with?  I want to gain the live experience, but don't think that the 'formal' hour per week is progressing me as fast as my lack of patience allows me to be comfortable with.  I've got plenty of initiative, just not enough money to facilitate that right now.  What do you think?  Would I maybe better off dealing with someone skilled, as opposed to just monkeying around with my buds in the back yard?



One of the best things you get from your instructor is insight and their experience so by all means stick with that and some.  When you get extra money, take private lessons too!

You are talking to a person who at one time went to class and trained Arnis and Sil-Lum Kung-fu five days a week, attended seminars, took alot of private classes, practiced something almost everyday, initiated lunch training sessions with a couple of fellow students, amassed a great collection of video and book references and studied something a least once a day, touched hands with as many people that I could, freely yet with discretion shared my knowledge with  with friends, traveled to seminars up and down the east coast and Europe.

Bear in mind also that I had an two-hour round commute in order to be able to train the arts that I wanted to learn as well.  And worked killer hours as well.  Because of my dedication, I was able to earn black-belts in both Sil-Lum Kung-Fu and Modern Arnis with 3 and 1/2 years as well as learn the Yang Short Form, and gain some experience in Emperor's Long Fist, Chi-Gung, Chin Na, and some Tibetan Monk/Indonesian Silat seminars to name a few.

I took advantage as much as I could to learn and I appreciate those times now that I am a bum  .  Unfortunately, I am only able to teach twice a week and get up with some students and friends to train once or twice a month.  And hopefully, once my downtime is over, I can get out more and play. but my daughter and work come first right now.

So, my suggestion is do whatever it takes to pursue your passion not only within reason but with reason as well.

Best regards,

Harold Evans
Proud member and student of:

Tuhon Ray Dionaldo's Filipino Combat Systems

GrandMaster Rick Ward's International Kung-Fu Arnis Academy under Sifu/Guro David Ng of Raleigh, NC

GM Remy A. Presas' Modern Arnis (IMAF, Inc) under Guro David Ng.

Hock Hochheim's Scientific Fighting Congress' Pacific Archipelago and Filipino Combatives under Guro Lyndon Johnson.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey Palisut, I hear you on the daughter, wife and work thing!

Flatlander, Heres what our club follows.  I'd like to add this is NOT a 1-2-3 step process but rather a guideline to help members understand what level they are training on.  As  I mention below someone may be working on several or all three levels at once. By the way, we don't follow a ranking system.

Training Levels
Three levels of training have been established to help the individual assess his/her own skill level. This puts more responsibility on the student to learn. Throughout training, all students and instructors will always work on one, two or all of the three levels.

Level 1: Abecedarios
The ABC's, the basics of footwork, zoning principles, identifying ranges, angles of attack, proper body mechanics and striking patterns lay the groundwork. 

Level 2: Drill Memorization, Technique Application, Conditioning
Learning the partner to partner flow drills and conditioning the mind and body. Learning the medium from which our techniques will flow.

Level 3: Deprogramming, Halo-halo, Freeflow
Learning to break free and alter set patterns, mixing of flow drills, freefighting, innovation

thanks

Andy


----------



## loki09789 (Jun 26, 2004)

If money/time is a consideration, ask/offer to instruct if you aren't already.  Having to articulate and organize the information is a powerful learning tool for the instructor as well.  Plus, dealing with 'untrained' students usually increases the radar factor because they are extremely unpredictable.  Senior students move in fairly predictable patterns because of the training, but the challenge is to keep up or stay ahead in athletic performance (agility, responsiveness, endurance,....).

You will develop added sensitivity dealing with newbies because they are less programmed and you have to be really on to avoid personal injury or having them injure each other.  It isn't a great substitute, but I think it is in the same vein of finding new players to train with so you can learn to apply your stuff to someone other than people who move like you.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> If money/time is a consideration, ask/offer to instruct if you aren't already.  Having to articulate and organize the information is a powerful learning tool for the instructor as well.  Plus, dealing with 'untrained' students usually increases the radar factor because they are extremely unpredictable.  Senior students move in fairly predictable patterns because of the training, but the challenge is to keep up or stay ahead in athletic performance (agility, responsiveness, endurance,....).
> 
> You will develop added sensitivity dealing with newbies because they are less programmed and you have to be really on to avoid personal injury or having them injure each other.  It isn't a great substitute, but I think it is in the same vein of finding new players to train with so you can learn to apply your stuff to someone other than people who move like you.



Good points Paul. Again, care and discretion should be used in terms of training a newbie.  I also want to suggest the idea of the training group where someone like flatlander can organize a group of people interested in training who can then arrange for the remote instructor to come on occasion and the organizer  continues the group going at the other times.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 27, 2004)

Haven't read all the replies yet...but to answer flatlanders initial question...

MA is a "circular learning process" as RP taught it, not a linear one. Everything you did led to an understanding of "the flow" and "counter the counter" through live training...which gave you your real world application.

You could get there through any drill, movement, technique, or means. As you train...you come full circle again and again...heightening your knowledge of the inner concepts of the art.

So different instructors will have different processess...all of these being correct if they lead to the above explained understanding.

Ommmm...


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 28, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Here's my training question:
> 
> Does the progression of the Modern Arnis student go something like this?
> 
> ...



That'll vary from teacher to teacher.  I think you'd need to see curriculums from each.  Some day when we meet, I'd be happy to explain my progression.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 28, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> That'll vary from teacher to teacher. I think you'd need to see curriculums from each. Some day when we meet, I'd be happy to explain my progression.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


Thanks Dan.  You totally rule.


----------



## Tom Caprio (Jun 28, 2004)

I think that what Dan Andersion said is very true. Things vary from teacher to teacher, buut its good to see the different approaches.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 28, 2004)

Tom Caprio said:
			
		

> Things vary from teacher to teacher, but its good to see the different approaches.



Yes, it really brings to light what the Prof. meant by the art within your art.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 4, 2004)

So, here's another training question.  For those who do live spar with longpole, what type of protective equipment do you generally wear?


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 6, 2004)

I guess nobody here spars with a sibat.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 6, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> I guess nobody here spars with a sibat.




I train a little to understand the weapon. It is fun and enjoyable. Yet, some of the people have already mentioned to look at it like two sticks only attached.

You can do all of the sinawali's with a staff or sibat. As to sparring, I have sparred with a real one against a wooden training katana, and with a padded one as well. I enjoy it, it allows for a quick range change and fun times.

 :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 6, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> I guess nobody here spars with a sibat.



I have, but I usually don't do gear. We have one with padded ends in the school I train out of, which is a lot of fun. I have done some stuff with the live one, but mostly single cane defense of the longer weapon.

It would be nice to put the fensing helmets on and go to town sometime, though, as I might be more inclined to keep all my teeth that way!

 :uhyeah:


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 8, 2004)

Ok, new one.

I just got in from doing some solo conditioning drills with my hickory. I'm getting very frustrated with the fact that my wrists will not do complete circles, and it f%&$#s up my flow.

Is this the kind of thing that's "just going to take some time"?  How much time?  Its really frustrating.  Anything I can do to expedite the process?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 8, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Ok, new one.
> I'm getting very frustrated with the fact that my wrists will not do complete circles.


 
What skill or technique are trying to execute?


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 8, 2004)

Not sure of name, call it "stick goes around in circle, perpedicular to ground, beside me on right".  Also, fan motion abiniko wouldn't hit anybody in front of me unless there is much elbow movement, and even then, wouldn't really hurt much.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 8, 2004)

I can't see you Harold.  Are you invisible?  Why is everyone going invisible these days?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 8, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Not sure of name, call it "stick goes around in circle, perpedicular to ground, beside me on right".  Also, fan motion abiniko wouldn't hit anybody in front of me unless there is much elbow movement, and even then, wouldn't really hurt much.



Here are some exercises that have helped me because I have very tight wrists.

*I.* Use a hardwood staff for these exercises (basic reps of 10, one rep is one complete cycle):

Grab the staff in the middle, raise the staff over your head and perform the  abanicos slowly and smoothly, concentrating on getting a full range of motion in each direction. Then try it vertically.  Do this exercise with both the right and left hands.   Maintain a balanced stance.  Keep the weapon straight.  

Repeat the execise holding two sticks in your hand with moderate speed.

Repeat the exercise with one stick. Start slowly, increase to moderate speed, then increase it to a higher speed.  Go as fast as you feel comfortable.

Eventually, you will be able to make the stick whiz and create a big draft. :uhyeah: This drill is also a good self-defense technique with a Totes umbrella.

*II.* Arko/doblete drills- concentrate on smoothness, then on whipping.  Imagine that you are always cutting.
1. Arko to the outside -  stick tip stays to the right of your right shoulder.
2. Arko to the inside -  stick tip stays to the left of your right shoulder.
3. Hirada - Circle over your head.

*III.*  Grab two stick, holding them out in front of with a medium grip,  execute the up and down striking style, making sure that you let the stick carry and stretch your wrist on the down path.  The sticks should be kept in front of you and they should not drop below your chest.  Imagine that you are a drummer.
*
Grip considerations:*

There are several ways to hold a stick.  Your instructor might have a preference, so you might need to check with them.

Here are two options:
1.  Hammer grip - wrist control based on technique, weapon, and intent.
- grab the stick with a natural grab.

2. Finger rolled grip - blade/carenza-oriented grip.
- place the stick at your first knuckle bends, then roll the stich with your fingers into a fist.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks Harold.  I still can't see you, but I know you're out there.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 9, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Thanks Harold.  I still can't see you, but I know you're out there.


You are welcome.  Hope the information helps.

Palusut


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 11, 2004)

Well, looks like this could be the end of the line for me, guys.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15659

With the obvious potential for fiscal cutbacks that may be coming, I guess my training may be affected.  

Thanks for all your help in here, and on the forums in general.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 12, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Well, looks like this could be the end of the line for me, guys.
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15659
> 
> ...



Flatlander,

I hope that you will be able to weather this situation or something better comes along without a lapse.

Believe me, I understand.  I've been there.  I have had to train as best as I could under those circumstances.

So please feel free to pm me or contact me at my address info on my website and I will be happy to answer any questions and tell you how I have had to continue to train in those circumstances.

In the meantime, as long as you have access to MT, please continue to post and continue to positive contribute as you already have been.

Best of luck to you,

Harold
www.ncfcskaliusa.com


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 12, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Well, looks like this could be the end of the line for me, guys.



End of the line is a bit harsh don't you think? Why not consider it a detour until you get back on the path? Though all the tough times I've had Martial Arts was always something  there for me that nobody could take away. I'm sure things will work out for you.

Andy


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 12, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> End of the line is a bit harsh don't you think? Why not consider it a detour until you get back on the path? Though all the tough times I've had Martial Arts was always something  there for me that nobody could take away. I'm sure things will work out for you.
> 
> Andy



Andy,

While I agree , that it is not the end of he line, to someone who is losing or has lost their job for them and their family, it seems very devastating, in particular when it has nothing to do with their performance or actions. It is a form of depression, that sets in. You and Harold are doing great by trying to keep his goals up and give him something to train for and find a way to train.

With respect.



Dan,

First thing, I would do is approach your instructor, and let him know what is going on. tell him you want to train only, you may have issues with money and time. Time being that of part time jobs or new job that interfers with the old training time. I have worked with a few guys who have been on bed times, and allowed them to train and work it off in sweat (* in class and out of class *). Most have done wonderful. I am sure you would as well.  I was also in a financial place as well during my divorce, and I was still helping with the rent as one of the teachers. Yet, for a short period of time I was out of paying, I was able to get cauht up later. Depends on your situation is all I am saying. Also, having a place to go work out and sweat was a great thing for me. It was before, during and after, so, do not give up. Talk to your instructor, and if that does not work out then talk to Palusut or myself for questions and home study ideas.

Best wishes
:asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey guys, thanks for your good thoughts.

I've slept on it.  

Nothing is going to stop me.  If I need money to train, I'll deliver papers, I'll sell apples downtown, I'll do what I need to get it done.

The day I allow myself to be off-tracked by a situation is the day I give up.
I don't give up.  I will not lose sight of my goals.

Sometimes, a good night's sleep can be good medicine.

Thanks again, guys.

Peace to the brotherhood.:asian:


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 12, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Andy,
> 
> While I agree , that it is not the end of he line, to someone who is losing or has lost their job for them and their family, it seems very devastating, in particular when it has nothing to do with their performance or actions. It is a form of depression, that sets in. You and Harold are doing great by trying to keep his goals up and give him something to train for and find a way to train.
> 
> With respect.



Rich,  

Believe me, I know about devistation and depression,  although I did not loose my job, in the span of 6 months I had lost my father (due to heart conditions), got divorced, and had to deal with my mothers medical conditions that were complicated (through emotion) by my fathers death.  I'm not saying this to say my problem is greater than anybody elses, just to say through it all, Martial Arts helped me cope, and with all these things out of my control, it was good to know that I had Martial Arts.

Andy


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 12, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Hey guys, thanks for your good thoughts.
> 
> I've slept on it.
> 
> ...



Dan,

Time is much more important than money. If you can't afford to pay for lessons, spend the time to train on your own. Solo training seems like a lost art.  I had a poor college student taking lessons about 2 years ago.  He could no longer afford to attend (I told him not to worry about it and just show up, but he didnt feel right about it), just recently he came back and started up again, he finally found a job as a software engineer. Through the whole time he continued to train the basics that he had learned (about 1 years worth) and quite honestly, i was really impressed how strong his foundation was by going it alone. People get so caught up in the  quantity of techniques, and don't take the time to make the basics their own. Maybe its an opportunity.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 12, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Rich,
> 
> Believe me, I know about devistation and depression,  although I did not loose my job, in the span of 6 months I had lost my father (due to heart conditions), got divorced, and had to deal with my mothers medical conditions that were complicated (through emotion) by my fathers death.  I'm not saying this to say my problem is greater than anybody elses, just to say through it all, Martial Arts helped me cope, and with all these things out of my control, it was good to know that I had Martial Arts.
> 
> Andy




Andy,

Many of us have a piont in our history like this.

:asian:


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 12, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Andy,
> 
> Many of us have a piont in our history like this.
> 
> :asian:



Rich, I agree,  Dan...I didn't mean to make light of your situation, from this short time you've been on MT you've shown the true spirit of someone who follows the Martial Arts for the right reasons, I just didn't believe that you would be one to "give it up" or consider there to be an ending to training regardless of your situation. You definately have a positive outlook on many things and because of that, I definatly feel things will work out.

Andy


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 12, 2004)

sorry if I sound like a fortuneteller!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 12, 2004)

I appreciate all of you guys sharing the way that you have.  We have all had setbacks in our life but we are still going strong!!!


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 20, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> I appreciate all of you guys sharing the way that you have. We have all had setbacks in our life but we are still going strong!!!


Not only going strong, but advancing.  Which brings me to my next training question.  I've been informed that I'll be testing for an "Intermediate" ranking in Modern Arnis.  I know this is the kind of question that maybe would be better posted to a WMAC board - but I haven't found one that I dig like this one (GO MT!).  The question is - what should I expect?  What types of skills do you all feel an Intermediately ranked MAer should possess?  What types of challenges do you all imagine I might face?

Please, I understand that every organization and even every teacher will have differing standards and protocols, I'm down with that.  So I will recognize that all offerings here (should I get any....) are not necessarily absolute or applicable to my circumstance, however, it may give me some context for what's coming up.  I'm a junior, guys....and a bit nervous.  Not VERY nervous, but a little nervous.  Thanks in advance for your insights.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 22, 2004)

Nobody going to touch this?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 22, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Nobody going to touch this?


Yeah I was going to post here and about your test tonight. :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 22, 2004)

Groovy.  Looking forward to it.  Thanks, Harold.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 22, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Nobody going to touch this?



What to expect is really going to depend on your teacher...so I don't have much advice here.

I say ask your teacher what to expect, then overprepare, and you'll be fine!

 :ultracool


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 22, 2004)

> I say ask your teacher what to expect


I've tried to do that in a subtle way, but I get responses like "Don't worry, you'll do fine." Or, "You'll find out when we get there."  Nothing very clear.  But beyond that, part of the point of this was to give me context for where we stand with respect to what everyone else is doing.   There's just no other way for me to "check" where I am.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 22, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> What to expect is really going to depend on your teacher...so I don't have much advice here.
> 
> I say ask your teacher what to expect, then overprepare, and you'll be fine!
> 
> :ultracool


I agree with Paul 100%!!! Not over over prepare in terms of the material and be fluid with it, make sure you over prepare with the history of the Professor as well.

Relax, have fun, and make the Professor proud that his art is continuing!!!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 22, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Ok, new one.
> 
> I just got in from doing some solo conditioning drills with my hickory. I'm getting very frustrated with the fact that my wrists will not do complete circles, and it f%&$#s up my flow.
> 
> Is this the kind of thing that's "just going to take some time"?  How much time?  Its really frustrating.  Anything I can do to expedite the process?



Hi Dan,

I have stiff wrists as well. Then I started working on a single stick redonda.  Ended up with a "funny" left elbow.  I dropped it.  I don't twirl much - just enough to impress the lower belts.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 22, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Not only going strong, but advancing.  Which brings me to my next training question.  I've been informed that I'll be testing for an "Intermediate" ranking in Modern Arnis.  I know this is the kind of question that maybe would be better posted to a WMAC board - but I haven't found one that I dig like this one (GO MT!).  The question is - what should I expect?  What types of skills do you all feel an Intermediately ranked MAer should possess?  What types of challenges do you all imagine I might face?
> 
> Please, I understand that every organization and even every teacher will have differing standards and protocols, I'm down with that.  So I will recognize that all offerings here (should I get any....) are not necessarily absolute or applicable to my circumstance, however, it may give me some context for what's coming up.  I'm a junior, guys....and a bit nervous.  Not VERY nervous, but a little nervous.  Thanks in advance for your insights.



Dan,

WMAC = kelly Worden.  What does he like?  From what I know you should be strong on flowing from one action to another, strong finishing techniques, and a street-ish application of Modern Arnis.  Not knowing how you have already been trained I would expect you to have some knowledge of translating from one type of weapon to another some of the basic moves.  Also Anyo applications, whether empty hand or weapon based.  I might be totally wrong but this is what I think a WMAC exam might consist of.  Take the exam and then let me know how close I was or how far off I am.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh, you bet SM Dan, I'll definitely post my experience here for posterity.:rofl:

Seriously, I'll let you know how it goes. (If I live to tell about it)


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 27, 2004)

The test for first level intermediate is complete.  I passed.  There are 9 levels of rank in our system, 8 being asst. instructor, 9 being full instructor.  I have achieved level 4.

The test itself was rather unlike what I expected.  12 angles of attack (left and right side) with solo baston, and blocks to those attacks. The first 3 Anyos solo baston, emptyhand, single dagger, and cane + dagger.  One Sibat form, first with sibat, then just with cane.  Techniques (right and left) Abinico, rompida, banda y banda, roof block, wing block, umbrella block, punyo, figure 8, reverse figure 8, and double circle strike thing.  All techniques done with cane, though clearly translatable to emptyhand and blade.

A couple of things surprised me.  First, the test was very basic.  We didn't get into any advanced techniques such as disarms, cane locking, or counters.  I know a lot of this stuff, so I felt as though the test was a bit beneath my skill level, however, I imagine the decision to test me at this level was more about knowing what I've "got" as opposed to challenging what I  think I know.

Secondly, there was no spar.  I had expected one, and that was my primary source of apprehension.  I guess it was unwarranted.

Nonetheless, the test is complete, and I present myself as the newest ranked member of the MT Modern Arnis Forum.

:cheers:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 27, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 27, 2004)

Great Job!!! artyon:


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 27, 2004)

COngrats, Dan! :ultracool


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 27, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> A couple of things surprised me.  First, the test was very basic.  We didn't get into any advanced techniques such as disarms, cane locking, or counters.  I know a lot of this stuff, so I felt as though the test was a bit beneath my skill level, however, I imagine the decision to test me at this level was more about knowing what I've "got" as opposed to challenging what I  think I know.
> 
> 
> :cheers:



Congrats Dan!  Sorry I'm late to comment on this, but  i was going to mention that many instructors who give tests or exams already know you know the material from regular classes. Typically your not asked to test if the instructor doesn't feel your ready. The test part is just a formality, and perhaps to see how you perform under the pressure. By being asked to test you already have it. Don't look at it as something you have to earn in one day, you've already eaned it in class. As your rank grows higher, expect the pressure to increase, but its pretty much you do what you know, sometimes instructors love it when you don' get a technique right but work through it, improvise, cheat, whatever to get the task done. But it depends on the teacher, some instructors would hold you back until you perfomed it "the right way" others will will be proud that you are able to make the techniques your own. Not all grading is equal.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 27, 2004)

Not all grading is equal.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> An example of this is during one seminar testing a while back, my friend and I both tested.  We pretty much had similar technique since we both trained together.  We both displayed some techniques that were maybe outside or different from MA (not on purpose, but because it just came out) One MA blackbelt was grading him and one me (if your familiar with seminar testing).  i advanced 2 levels and he only advanced 1. I wasn't really any better than my friend, I was just being judged by a different set of standards. After that, I did not test in seminars anymore, and didn't advance my rank until Datu Shishir encouraged me to.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 27, 2004)

Really?  That's peculiar.  I've never been to a seminar before, and so I'm inexperienced with what types of things go on there.  


Thanks everyone for your congrats, etc.  It seemed like a bigger deal to me yesterday than it does now.  I think the really useful part of testing at all is it gave me an opportunity to really look at what I'm doing, and highlight what types of things I should really be working on or improving.  

Cheers, everyone.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 27, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for your congrats, etc. It seemed like a bigger deal to me yesterday than it does now. I think the really useful part of testing at all is it gave me an opportunity to really look at what I'm doing, and highlight what types of things I should really be working on or improving.


:lurk: Just passing through, and I just had to stop to say Dan... I love your perspective!!! Congratulations I bet you did a fine job! :cheers: artyon: artyon: 

MJ :asian:


----------

